# General Mandolin Topics > eBay, Craig's List, etc. >  Has anyone seen a Gibson Jam Master for sale?

## Earthwood

I have been looking for a used Jam Master lately, and can't seem to find one anywhere.

Are these mandos just that good that people are holding on to them?  Does anyone know anyone trying to get rid of one?

----------


## f5loar

The last model to come out before the flood I think and believe there was not many made and none seem to remain on dealer's walls.  So close to the early F9 they are light in weight and tend sound really super.  I forget the price but around $2000 as I remember.  The owners I know that have them sleep with them every night for extra added protection .

----------

Earthwood

----------


## Earthwood

I tried searching completed auctions on ebay and found NONE that had been sold before.  I was thinking of getting an F9, but the widenut, radius, and larger frets have made the jam master seem pretty appealing.  Add in the fact that it is a pretty rare model to that and it has become pretty desirable mandolin to add.

On a random side note, guitar players call their guitars "axes".  What is the equivelent lingo for mandolin players?  Tomahawks?

----------


## Scott Tichenor

I'd guess a wanted ad on the Classifieds would scare up one or two.

----------

Earthwood, 

Ed Goist

----------


## Earthwood

I actually just noticed the want ads sections of the classifieds today.  What is a reasonable price to offer for a used one?  Should they be cheaper than a used F9?

----------


## Steve Ostrander

Well, the retail price was lower than a F9, but if the $$ were the same i'd get the F9. There's usually a couple out there at any given time.

----------

Earthwood

----------


## Earthwood

> Well, the retail price was lower than a F9, but if the $$ were the same i'd get the F9. There's usually a couple out there at any given time.


I am currently eyeing a couple F9's on ebay right now.  I am really torn between the two models.  They are very similar except for the inlay vs. decal, and the fingerboard differences.  Why would you go for the F9 over the Jam master?

----------


## f5loar

The F9 has more master and less jam.   The Jam Master has more jam and less master.  What was the retail on those models?

----------

Earthwood

----------


## Earthwood

Janet Davis has a listing for the Jam Master for $2799 though it is currently unavailable.  The F9 seems to sell used for between 1500-2000.  One was listed at the mandolin store for $1999 here back in May.

So is having "more master and less jam" just meaning that it is closer to Loar spec in construction, or that it is sonically superior?  And do they suffer in the jam department?  

Likewise, is having "more jam and less master" mean they are fun to jam but with modern features not true to Loar heritage, or does "less master" mean sonically inferior?

----------


## Earthwood

One of the F9's I am looking at has some dammage to it (repaired crack on scroll and headstock scroll broken off and repaired) from hitting a table.  Here is the listing:

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item...obalID=EBAY-US

You can see the scroll damage in the picture.  Is this body damage something to be concerned about, or should it not matter since it was just to the strap hanger?

----------


## f5loar

The deal on that F9 is it sold for $2000 a few weeks ago on ebay and the buyer sent it back due to these "issues" and seller is relisting it with a more fair description of those "issues".  If it "hit" a table pretty hard there could be some neck/heel damage you don't see in those photos. It's pretty hard to crack the big scroll. I don't see a repaired scroll crack but I do see a pick scratch.  Is that what he is calling a scroll crack?  I noticed he is not showing a back photo.  I wonder why?   No doubt this will effect the price and it will not top $2000 this time out but how much remains to be seen.  I've learned one thing.  If you really want something off ebay, craigs list, etc.,  it's best not to say it here on the cafe.  By saying you want it and listing the link here you open up another hundred or so interested buyers that overwise would not have known about it that may have that $1 more to spend on it than you do and get it in the last 2 seconds.  Just saying!

----------

Earthwood

----------


## Earthwood

I know it's a risk posting it on the cafe, but at the same time I feel like it would be a risk not to ask the more knowledgable people here.  I would rather miss out on a couple "deals" and learn more about what to look for and what is a red flag than just to snatch up something that looks like a steal and end up with a flop.

Another F9 has a "fingernail deep" scratch in the top.  Should this be of concern, or should a scratch/gouge be alright as long as it is not cracked?

----------


## houseworker

> Another F9 has a "fingernail deep" scratch in the top.  Should this be of concern, or should a scratch/gouge be alright as long as it is not cracked?


That 'scratch' looks remarkably straight and may well be a crack opening up.  Even if it were, it would be easy for a luthier to fix (or you'd have the option of returning it 'not as described').  Providing the price were right, I'd have thought either of the F9s discussed in this thread would be good buys.

----------

Earthwood

----------


## Earthwood

I was also concerned with how straight the scratch was.  Looks alot like a crack to me.

----------


## Mike Romkey

There a tons of good Fs and As in that price range in the classifieds. Nothing against the Jam Masters.

----------

Earthwood

----------


## Mike Snyder

Cafe want ads get results. I had multiple replys when looking for a tenor banjo. Worth a try.

----------

Earthwood

----------


## Earthwood

> There a tons of good Fs and As in that price range in the classifieds. Nothing against the Jam Masters.


True, but I want a Gibson F.




> Cafe want ads get results. I had multiple replys when looking for a tenor banjo. Worth a try.


That is good to hear.  I have used want ads on craigslist before and never really got results, but it makes sense that the specific audience that uses the cafe would probably generate better results.  I am probably going to post one depending on which way some potential deals I am looking at go.

----------


## Earthwood

Thanks for all the help everyone...  I just won an auction for a Gibson F9 on ebay, so my mandolin search is over forever!!! (for now anyways... :Whistling: )

----------


## houseworker

> Thanks for all the help everyone...  I just won an auction for a Gibson F9 on ebay, so my mandolin search is over forever!!! (for now anyways...)


Which one?

----------


## Earthwood

> Which one?


This one...

----------


## houseworker

> This one...


That looks like a really good buy.  Hope you'll post a report when it arrives.

----------

Earthwood

----------


## Earthwood

> That looks like a really good buy.  Hope you'll post a report when it arrives.


I definitely will!  The other auction above ends in a couple hours if anyone else is interested in picking up an F9 on the cheap.  It is currently at $1112.99 if anyone is lookin to buy...

----------


## dhergert

I know I love my '02 F9.  Tone is amazing...  I hope you find the same thing...

----------

Earthwood

----------


## Earthwood

Picked up my F9 from UPS today.  Headstock scroll was broken  :Frown:   Little bummed out, but other than that it looks good.  Gonna change the strings and tune it up when I get home.  Im at work and don't have a pick or the time right now, but I can't wait to play it!

----------


## f5loar

Those top scrolls coming busted is pretty common when the shipper does not secure the mandolin inside the case.  Rule of thumb is make sure the shipper understands that if the mandolin moves inside the case with the lid up it will move during shipping.  Secure in all areas inside the case with bubble wrap/newspaper/foam paper so it can't move side to side or top to bottom inside the case.  The shape cases like this one came in seem to be the worse.

----------


## Earthwood

The headstock was wrapped in papertowels, to try and prevent it from moving.  I think the shaped cases come too close to the body, so any movement leads to a collision between the mandolin and the case.  Not the end of the world, but a bummer I gotta fix something...  I hope the reduction in headstock mass doesn't negatively effect the tone too much  :Wink:

----------


## CES

> The headstock was wrapped in papertowels, to try and prevent it from moving.  I think the shaped cases come too close to the body, so any movement leads to a collision between the mandolin and the case.  Not the end of the world, but a bummer I gotta fix something...  I hope the reduction in headstock mass doesn't negatively effect the tone too much


I think I would personally just glue/clamp it back in place and not worry too much about it, but it would tick me off a bit, too.  On the other hand, mojo is never a bad thing  :Wink: .  If it was shipped with insurance you may have some recourse, but if the price was right and the rest of it's in good shape, it may be more hastle to pursue than it is to just fix it and move on...

Congrats on your Gibson, hope it's everything you want it to be!!

----------


## Earthwood

Yeah, I figured it is much less hassle to glue it on myself rather than fight the UPS insurance battle.  It is just a bummer that the most expensive instrument I have ever bought in my 15 year of playing music arrived broken.  It adds character though, and won't effect how awesome it sounds  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## John Kinn

Please give us a report on how it sounds, and maybe a soundclip? I had a 2003 A9 which was a great sounding mandolin, but the nut was a bit on the narrow side for my liking. Just a question of taste and habit I guess.

----------


## f5loar

But if the body was not secured that is what caused the headstock to shift and break.  You got pack that mandolin all over with no movement anywhere.

----------

Earthwood

----------


## Earthwood

Alright, I haven't had a chance to do a soundclip, but I put new strings on it, conditioned fretboard, repaired the broken headstock scroll, and played a little too  :Mandosmiley: 

It is MUCH louder than my Eastman 315.  Just as crisp and clear on the highs, but much more bass, which my Eastman struggled with.  It sounded a bit sleepy, but seemed to wake up pretty quickly.  (this may have just been me adjusting to the flat fingerboard and different frets though).

Here are some pics, including some with the headstock repaired...

----------


## Earthwood

> But if the body was not secured that is what caused the headstock to shift and break.  You got pack that mandolin all over with no movement anywhere.


It shifts just enough for the headstock to touch the edge of the case.  I will probably get a new case to avoid this problem in the future.

----------


## almeriastrings

Nice mandolin, and neat repair.

'Course, you could have left it and just remembered to always wear a hat and suit when you pick.... works for some!

I'd also get a better case.

----------

Earthwood

----------


## f5loar

Great repair job.  Even a "no frills" Gibson deserves a better case.  Most of these really do have great sound due to the lightness of the whole mandolin.  It ain't got all that extra heavy binding and pearl and extra lacquer weighing it down.

----------

Earthwood

----------


## EdHanrahan

*Real* nice job on the repair.  I had the exact same break on a '94 Flatiron Festival.  It had been nicely packed but in a mandola case that allowed just enough movement.

I'm usually pretty decent at such fixes but the break was so flat and hard to clamp, or hold in place by hand, that I finally turned to a professional.  Our headstock scrolls now look identical!

----------

Earthwood

----------


## Earthwood

Thanks!  I was lucky it was such a clean break.  It lined up very well.  I used some Elmer's Probond wood glue I had left over from a flooring project and it bonded great.  Just spread some on, pressed together, used a wet papertowel to wipe off little bit of excess that squeezed out, and that was it.  Didn't even clamp it because it held so well.  Just left mandolin on it's side in a recliner and after 30 minutes of dry time it was bonded "stronger than wood" as it says on the bottle.

I considered using superglue, but was worried about getting a drip somewhere that I couldn't easily clean up.  All in all, very happy with the results.

Now I am just trying to adjust to the tiny blade like frets and the flat neck.  My Rogue and Eastman frets are bigger, and I came from a 14 year guitar background before that, so they are quite different.  I may go with larger frets when the time comes for replacing them, but I will see how I feel after a little while.  

I haven't had any trouble with the flat fingerboard yet, but I haven't had a long play session either, so I don't know if it will effect me yet.  I play just as good as I did before (speed, technique, tone, etc...) but it doesn't "feel" as good yet.  My Eastman's 12" radius isn't much, but it has a "feel" that I like.  Kinda hard to explain.  I like the size of the neck though.

Overall I am quite happy and feel that this mando will last me a LONG time.  Now I just need to pay it off so I can buy an armrest, a tonegard, and a new case...

----------


## mandolinlee

Earthwood,
The case my Gibson came in had a piece of hook & loop material (Velcro) across the neck at the neck support. The Velcro material soon wore out, so I replaced it with a piece of nylon strapping and a plastic two-piece snap like those found on camera straps and some guitar straps. This arrangement keeps the headstock securely in place when the case is closed.
Lee

----------

Earthwood

----------


## Earthwood

> Earthwood,
> The case my Gibson came in had a piece of hook & loop material (Velcro) across the neck at the neck support. The Velcro material soon wore out, so I replaced it with a piece of nylon strapping and a plastic two-piece snap like those found on camera straps and some guitar straps. This arrangement keeps the headstock securely in place when the case is closed.
> Lee


Thanks, I may try to rig up something like this then.  I think the foam where the neck rests has too much wiggle room, but maybe I can use a strap setup to keep it in place better.

----------


## Earthwood

Here is a soundclip of me playing a bit of Nickel Creek's "This Side" for those interested in hearing how it sounds... please forgive my playing, as I am still adjusting  :Redface:   I recorded using my BG Pickups stick on pickup.  Sounds better than iPhone recording, but still doesn't do this awesome mandolin justice:

http://soundcloud.com/brandon-white-...demo-this-side

----------


## EdHanrahan

Sweet sound!  And playing, especially those high double-stops at around 50 seconds.

----------

Earthwood

----------


## Earthwood

> Sweet sound!  And playing, especially those high double-stops at around 50 seconds.


Thanks!  My timing was a off, but I'm getting there.  The more play time I get with this F9, the better it gets.

----------


## Earthwood

Here is a link to thread with another soundclip for my F9 for any interested.

Song Recorded on my new Gibson F9

----------


## bmac

That is one beautiful instrument!

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Not a Jam Master but an F-9 just hit eBay.

----------


## Earthwood

Since I started this thread, I still haven't seen any Jam Masters come up for sale.  I am quite happy with my F-9 though.  Will be using it to start recording work on me and my buddy's album.  :Grin:

----------


## Wiant

> I tried searching completed auctions on ebay and found NONE that had been sold before.  I was thinking of getting an F9, but the widenut, radius, and larger frets have made the jam master seem pretty appealing.  Add in the fact that it is a pretty rare model to that and it has become pretty desirable mandolin to add.
> 
> On a random side note, guitar players call their guitars "axes".  What is the equivelent lingo for mandolin players?  Tomahawks?


I call mine a hatchet!

----------

